# hummingbirds are coming



## Old Coot (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

Cool map!

Thanks for passing it on.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Which do you prefer to hunt them with? A .410 or a 28 gauge?:yikes:

Just kidding. They would make a challenging target to say the least.:lol:


----------



## bigmule (Mar 5, 2008)

there's nothing like hummingbird breast mm mmm good!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Dang you guys beat me to the punch. I was actually going to say something in regards to it being food too.....:lol::lol:. In a joking manner of course.:evil:


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

bigmule said:


> there's nothing like hummingbird breast mm mmm good!


It only takes 20 to make a slider sized sandwich.:corkysm55


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 25, 2007)

FFA, I think you might be wasting some meat. You have to be real careful skinnin em. Don't forget to get the cheeks. Hummingbird pie, yum pass the gravy.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I like to get a mess of them and then deep fry them a little then put two or three inside homemade egg rolls with a little hot mustard sauce..........yummm o..


----------



## SKI HEAD (May 19, 2006)

Awsome map! Really good post.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I see that they are up above in Canada and so should be around us soon so I hung my feeder up. Not much fluid in it and I will have to bring it in this weekend, but its up.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

None here either and we also put out a small amount. You are right in that this weekend does not look too hot weatherwise. Sucks.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

none here either... though its a new feeder and we don't really have many other flowers around to hold em, but we're trying, next year should be much better.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

They showed up just because my back porch was a dark red. I am also moving my morning/day/evening glories to the back also. Am also going to prob plant a few other flowers along the back patio since thats where the woods are at and they go back and forth from the tree to the feeder.

Is there any type of nest box or material I can put out for them?

E.T.A. nevermind. Found some stuff online that I can just buy in bulk and put out in the cages that I hang the winter suet cakes from.


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

put up feeder this morning. usually have it up a week ago but it slipped my mind sucks getting oldhope they are around soon


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I see that they have a marker on the NW side of the lower over by traverse city it looks like. 

I have been looking at some plants to plant out back since they like the red porch. I am also hanging my fushia plant in the back and putting my morning glories and gladiolas out back also. Got a porch planter so that the few I dont plant in the ground, wont get washed out from the roof overhang.


----------



## Slenky (Feb 11, 2003)

Put feeder out 4/25 saw first bird 4/28.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

google "journey north: a gobal study of wildlife" they have hummer migartion, monarch, orioles ect. all real time maps of psted sightings. nice learning site for kids


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Had a pair doing the nasty on my feeder today...........:yikes: she must of been frustrated as it didn't take very long.......lmao

Been around here for about 2 weeks...............or thats when I first noted them.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

For the past 8 yrs have hit this neighborhood between May 14 and May 19th.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

We had our first hit on the feeders last night while the wife and I ate dinner on the deck. Nice adult male. He came back twice before calling it a night. Glad to see them back. FRANK


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Birders look to prove hybrid's existence

Several Eugene-area birders believe they have documented the existence of a never-before-proven cross between two of North America's most common species of hummingbirds, Anna's and Rufous.

The apparent hybrid was spotted on Skinner Butte in Eugene about two weeks ago by veteran birder David Irons, among others.

http://www.theolympian.com/outdoors/story/438769.html


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ive had my feeder out for a week now but havent seen anything. It seems a little bit down but that could be from evaporating I think. But then I was gone for 4 days.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I put a feeder out every year and never see one bird. I put fresh food in every week or two. I am in the Belleville area, any suggestions? I enjoy watching them, my grandmother had them in WVa so thick it was like an airport on her porch.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Put the feeders out last week and noticed the first one about 1/2 hr ago... Last year we had 8-10 all summer.....


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just caught a glimpse of a hummingbird at my feeder. YEAH>


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm on my second bottle of nectar already..........for the past 2 weeks they've been here steadily.........:coolgleam


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Make that 2 now. Last year was the first year for me having them and they just appeared on my porch last June so my area wasn't a normal 'first stop' for them. I am just glad they came back.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Is there any certain 'trick' to keep the wasps away from the feeders?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

We had 2 pair come in this weekend. very cool


----------



## RollingRock (Nov 30, 2004)

Averageguy, I'm in New Boston and we get lots of hummers each year.

A couple of things to think about....

Have at least 2 feeders - hummers are very territorial and will dominate one feeder if they have a chance.

Hang the feeders so there is planty of "Flying" room around them. Hummers don't like the feeling of being confined and will find another food source first if it's available.

For example - we have a 8'x40' front porch and we hang the feeders below the soffit, so there's a good 7' of "Flying" room around each feeder. 

FWIW - don't spend $6/gal. for the stuff they sell at the stores for the feeders. 1/4 cup sugar to 3/4 cup hot water & a couple of drops of red food dye and you're good to go. Stir until the sugar melts and then add enough ice to make 1 cup of liquid.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Would jello water work?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

We've had them back for around a month now. Usually never put the feeder out until we see them. It is to the point where in the spring if the feeder is not out they actually come and find you:lol: Look in the window, if your outside will come buzzing by etc... Hard to believe, but it is true. They definetly are not normal birds and they really do activly try to seek you out. I have one that everytime I cut the grass watches from the same perch.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

You don't need any special colored water or commerical made Nectars. Simple sugar water is all you need. I mix mine 4 cups boiling water and 2 cups granulated sugar. Mix until desolved, cool and then store in a container in your frig. Last year we had two feeders up and went through 10# of sugar. This year the Oreoles have found the feeders and are hitting them pretty hard. We went out and bought an Oreole feeder and they ignore it.:rant: We added a third Hummer feeder and they are hitting all of them now. They are Great to watch while we eat dinner on the deck in the evening, and the dogs have no clue they are even there.:lol: FRANK


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

My feeders have been full of activity the last week. It seems that I have at least one new young male and new young female in the mix. I have 2 feeders on both sides of the house but I might get a 3rd to put out in the spring and fall just for 'high feeding times'. 

Here are some pics I took today.









^ not the best but hey they do move fast.









^starting to land









^feeding time


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

anyone ever hear the songs they sing to their babies? I have

or anyone ever swat at one as if it was a bee only to realize it was a hummingbird? I have but never hit one by mistake thankfully


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Banditto said:


> or anyone ever swat at one as if it was a bee only to realize it was a hummingbird? I have but never hit one by mistake thankfully


Never swatted at one but I did catch one a couple weeks ago.

We were at my sister-in-laws house in Georgia. We kept hearing a noise in the garage while BBQing. Like a buzzing but muffled like it was in a box. We looked around and I found this little female between some boxes and the window trying to get out. I moved the boxes and it sat there exhausted.


















After taking these pics I set in the palm of my other hand. It sat there for a second or two, then flew off like it had booster rockets on it.

Awsome little birds. 

Chris


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

nice pictures

funny how life works out that way sometimes. glad to hear she was rescued ok.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Banditto said:


> anyone ever hear the songs they sing to their babies? I have or anyone ever swat at one as if it was a bee only to realize it was a hummingbird? I have but never hit one by mistake thankfully



Huggy has done that. Another reason I put a 2nd feeder in the front of the house outside our bedroom window



Rupestris said:


> After taking these pics I set in the palm of my other hand. It sat there for a second or two, then flew off like it had booster rockets on it.
> 
> Awsome little birds.
> 
> Chris


Awwww cute. Glad you got her out.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Brilliant photos, Rupestris. You can even see her tiny tongue in the upper photo. Here's one I snapped last month:


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Thanks Banditto, Severus & Wyldcat,

I felt kinda bad handling such a delicate bird like that but the opportunity to do so just doesn't happen often. I was more than relieved when she took off. I'd have felt terrible if if it didn't fly away. 

Guess its just the softer side of me . Critters with fins and fur taste too good to set free. Feathered critters just get to me. I've even rescued a starling or two that fell down my chimney. 

Disclaimer: Wild turkey, pheasant and dove (while in NC anf GA, not in MI) are exempt from said "softer side". Some restrictions apply, Your mileage may vary. Proffesional driver on a closed course. Not valid in NY, IL, CA, NJ, or MA. Winners need not be present to win. Must be a US citizen of legal drinking age.

Chris


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

ya know, i bought this fancy glass feeder this year, and frankly, i probably should just go with the gaudy red plastic ones.... they seem to work so much better. I did have a few coming around for a bit, and some chasing each other around (territory battles, I dunno?).


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

I saw quite a few great swordfights at my feeder this summer, almost always when a male showed up on the scene and started trouble. That's when the real flying would start.


----------

